# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  برشلونة يرفض اي انتقادات بعد إخفاقه في ضم مدافع

## mohamed73

دافع اندوني زوبيزاريتا المدير الرياضي  لبرشلونة بطل دوري الدرجة الاولى الاسباني لكرة القدم عن سياسة ناديه في  سوق الانتقالات بعد إخفاقه في التعاقد مع قلب دفاع قبل نهاية فترة  الانتقالات الصيفية يوم الاثنين.  	                وكان برشلونة يرغب في ضم تياجو سيلفا لكن قائد منتخب البرازيل  اختار البقاء مع باريس سان جيرمان ليكتفي النادي الاسباني بالتعاقد مع لاعب  واحد كبير هو المهاجم البرازيلي نيمار من سانتوس.
  	                وبدا واضحا معاناة برشلونة الدفاعية وكان ذلك من أسباب الخروج من  دوري أبطال اوروبا في الموسم الماضي كما تأكد ذلك في المباراة التي انتهت  بفوز الفريق 3-2 على بلنسية في الدوري الاسباني مطلع الاسبوع الجاري.
  	                وقال زوبيزاريتا في مؤتمر صحفي يوم الثلاثاء إن برشلونة كان يراقب  سوق الانتقالات عن قرب وهو ما يرجح إمكانية ضم مدافع في يناير كانون  الثاني المقبل.
  	                وأضاف حارس مرمى برشلونة ومنتخب اسبانيا السابق أن تعافي القائد  كارليس بويول من الإصابة يعادل ضم مدافع جديد كما أكد وجود مفاوضات مع  المدافع الشاب مارك بارترا لتجديد عقده الذي ينتهي في نهاية الموسم الجاري.
  	                ويتطلع برشلونة لإحراز لقب الدوري للمرة الخامسة في آخر ست سنوات  ويتصدر حاليا الدوري برصيد تسع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات كما توج بلقب كأس  السوبر الاسبانية على حساب اتليتيكو مدريد في الشهر الماضي.
  	                وأوقعت قرعة دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال برشلونة في المجموعة الثامنة مع ميلانو واياكس امستردام وسيلتيك

----------

